# Modded front panel on NZXT Apollo



## Oliver (Mar 23, 2008)

As some of you know I've had an Apollo for a while and am happy withit 'cept for cooling......

The fans a set up in illogical fashion......so I've modified the fron panel to get better airflow:


cutting and adjusting






After prep and mat black paint:






Next I'll set up a 120 fan behind that in the bezel under the optical drive......


----------



## MrW (Mar 23, 2008)

tres bien!


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks as if it grew there looking good and thats one use for vhs, god im glad that era's all over with ......fargo is a good film though 

Gam


----------



## Oliver (Mar 23, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Looks as if it grew there looking good and thats one use for vhs, god im glad that era's all over with ......fargo is a good film though
> 
> Gam



True a great movie....................and VHs stacks really well


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 23, 2008)

very nice, clean. please post temps 

- Christine


----------



## Oliver (Mar 24, 2008)

*Temps*



calvary1980 said:


> very nice, clean. please post temps
> 
> - Christine



Room temp: 20°c:  lite Oc: 3447@383x9 FSB1532. mem 4-4-4-12 2T @ 478.9

Idle: system: 29 CPU: 34 Core1: 37 Core2: 37
Load Prime95 10': Sys 32 Cpu 56 Core1: 61 core2: 61

~There you are.......


----------



## Silverel (Mar 24, 2008)

Someone killed your pics


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 24, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Someone killed your pics



I still see them...


----------



## Oliver (Mar 24, 2008)

*pics galore*

No I still see them too..........

Here are two screenies for the temps; they are different from the temps above because:

Higher OC..... usually unstable but stable now; & fans set to 100% all around. (above they are at 50% but that's my everyday operations settings)
IDLE:




LOAD:





cant wait to have that Noctua pulling fresh air in (inline with the mems cpuand exhaust)


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2008)

Very Nicely Done!
(Can the bottom vents be replaced with the mesh as well?)


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the case feet ^^


----------



## Oliver (Mar 25, 2008)

*More coming*



MKmods said:


> Very Nicely Done!
> (Can the bottom vents be replaced with the mesh as well?)



Could be done but i'll have to dremel (gotta buy one of those, cause cutters are tough long hard work) out the plastic in between each chrome bar cause they are fake ventstssk tssk Nzxt

However there is a large opening under those vents and there's a 120 fan back there blowing on the hard disks and lower part of the mobo (SB and HD2900XT intake)......i'm expecting a Noctua 12s to place in a grille support in place of the wide opening-3 empty 5.25 bays under the combo drive- soooo that will be a nice line of air cooling: Noctua on Mem sticks and Zalman for CPU and exhaust by enlobal Enermax.

I'll add picts then.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 25, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I like the case feet ^^



Temporary rehab of old VHS's I'm moving the whole desk to a nice glass one with the Case sitting topside so I can enjoy it


----------



## Oliver (Apr 7, 2008)

*Final Front panel mod*

Heres the finishing touch:

Noctua 120 800rpm front fan, Black wide mesh to hold it..Temps have dropped on averge 2°c idle and 6°c load on all settings:























+:
1x 120 mm fan in lower front cooling HD's
1x 120 mm Fan side panel blowing on SB etc.....
1x High CFM 120mm enlobal Enermaw on Exhaust  aided by PSU coolin(enermax 720 w infinty)

Nice air Tunnel hugh???


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks great man!  Now buy some real case feet!


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah I agree with mk, go buy a dremel ($30) so worth it, cut those bottom "vents" out and add the mesh, better ambient air and looks. it will be worth the $30. Also where did you get that mesh?? I like it!!!!


----------



## EiAh (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't like it- it's not really my style...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

EiAh said:


> Sorry, but I don't like it- it's not really my style...


Wow, good thing its not ur comp..


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG! U got a custom title!!!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL, thanks for pointing that out. And thanks W1zzard and TPU.


----------



## Oliver (Apr 8, 2008)

*Hardware and tamiya*



philbrown23 said:


> yeah I agree with mk, go buy a dremel ($30) so worth it, cut those bottom "vents" out and add the mesh, better ambient air and looks. it will be worth the $30. Also where did you get that mesh?? I like it!!!!



Mesh was bought at the local hardware store........spray paint is Tamiya flat black spray can I love those paints thay are really "fine"-as in very liquid paint- and easy to spray on.


----------



## Oliver (Apr 8, 2008)

EiAh said:


> Sorry, but I don't like it- it's not really my style...



I hate square boxes they look like Kitchen apps something to do with  50's Vettes and the new ones


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

Oliver said:


> Mesh was bought at the local hardware store........spray paint is Tamiya flat black spray can I love those paints thay are really "fine"-as in very liquid paint- and easy to spray on.



can you tell us more info on the mesh (cost, maybe mfg or where to get it) The perforated alum I use is very$$$. The job you did is very nice and the mesh goes well with the front.


----------



## Oliver (Apr 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> can you tell us more info on the mesh (cost, maybe mfg or where to get it) The perforated alum I use is very$$$. The job you did is very nice and the mesh goes well with the front.



The mesh is sold as large sheets 50cmX50cm in most hardware stores it sell for 30€ a sheet. Can't say who makes it....maybe Mittal steel....

Its very easy to cut and paint, but extremely rough on the fingers


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 9, 2008)

although I never really liked the front of this case, I have to admit that the mesh makes it a lot more attractive, and I bet the air flow is greatly improved... cool


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 9, 2008)

Where did you get the mesh at?  I work at Menards on the weekend and surprised I can't find any except the heavy steel type.  I want to do something like this for my Antec Solo case. 

Have you thought of putting wheels on the bottom of your case?  Might look better than the VHs tapes(especially when you are showing the world you own Aliens 3).  LOL


----------



## Oliver (Apr 9, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Where did you get the mesh at?  I work at Menards on the weekend and surprised I can't find any except the heavy steel type.  I want to do something like this for my Antec Solo case.
> 
> Have you thought of putting wheels on the bottom of your case?  Might look better than the VHs tapes(especially when you are showing the world you own Aliens 3).  LOL



In fact I'm in the process of moving the whole office area to another room and getting a new desk.......the case will be sitting on one side of it and in view on its own nice little rubber feet........the aliens will go back to the infinite void of past technologieswith the VCR collecting intersideral dust......

The mesh was a lucky find 'cause they are usually a bit heavier gage, true enough......one could find the finer type in autobody shops......maybe......PS: I found it in a store in Paris (no not texas) called BHV.


----------

